# Best of Flex Wheeler



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Mar 7, 2006)

CHeck this out 

http://rapidshare.de/files/725332/The_Best_Of_Flex_Wheeler.wmv.html


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2006)

Damn, Flex's upper body was amazing!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 7, 2006)

Flex was the shit. A better bodybuilder than he is journalist, for sure.


----------



## mrmark (Mar 8, 2006)

From what I've read from other BBs, he could have gone much further but didn't commit himself. 

Dam amazin genetics!


----------



## TheGut (Mar 9, 2006)

It isn't that he didn't commit, its because his kidneys failed.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2006)

Previous to his kidney failure and previous go him going pro, he complained that he lacked dicipline. He was famous for eating at McDonalds very frequently, and screwing around in the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 11, 2006)

oooohhhh so it was the Big Macs that did him in....right.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2006)

definitely the drugs, he talked a lot about it in detail in Muscular Development last year, the things he did were pretty insane.


----------



## brogers (Mar 11, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> definitely the drugs, he talked a lot about it in detail in Muscular Development last year, the things he did were pretty insane.


 
could you give us a specific example?


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2006)

Think he just abused deca and Dbol amongst other stuff for far too long, hence why he's now on permanent HRT. Sad, he was a fantastic bb.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> could you give us a specific example?



diuretics was one I remember, he would go through extreme stomach cramps to the point he should have went to the ER, but he would just live through the pain, I really don't remember all of the details.


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> diuretics was one I remember, he would go through extreme stomach cramps to the point he should have went to the ER, but he would just live through the pain, I really don't remember all of the details.


 
yeah, in MD he more or less talked of how he nearly died from overdoing those.


----------



## mrmark (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's an interview at BBing.com with clips of his fighting at the Arnold. 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson69.htm


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 13, 2006)

flex would have got the O. in 94 if not for a 140mph car crash nearly ended his life, let alone is BBing career!

best physique ever IMHO


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2006)

personally, I think flex is up there but the best physique goes to arnold and I liked mike christian.


----------



## Flex (Mar 13, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> could you give us a specific example?





He abused drugs bigtime. They went into very specific details in his book "Flexability".


Makes you wonder..........

Sure, he had awesome genetics (mainly shape), but seriously, see how much drugs play apart since he ate like shit and trained halfassed?


----------



## Flex (Mar 13, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, Flex's upper body was amazing!




Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Wira (Apr 23, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> He abused drugs bigtime. They went into very specific details in his book "Flexability".
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder..........
> ...


Flex had the same big problem as Levrone: amazing in the first foor five years of his pro career, afther that: becoming bigger, fatter and not as driven as pre 1993 (which I still think of as being his best year with the 1998 ASC in a pretty close second).


----------



## Wira (Apr 23, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Thank you, thank you very much.


Hahaha, Commando!! Thanks for bringing the memory up!


----------



## GFR (Sep 17, 2006)

Good thread, Flex was on of the best ever.


----------

